
Interview with the trauma surgeon who took care of Dzhokhar Tsarnaev - thanatosmin
https://www.themarshallproject.org/2015/03/11/tending-to-tsarnaev
======
aspirin
I's always surprising to me when doctors treating "bad guys" are asked about
how they feel about it. Some kind of revenge mentality I guess is to blame.

------
tomek_zemla
I would be interested to know if the care he received changed his own
perception of his actions. And I mean not what he would answer publicly to
this question, but if he wondered while recovering in the hospital bed the
paradox of the situation.

------
Disruptive_Dave
My God the blinking cursor on that page (search box) is driving me MAD.

